# Einspuriger Eigenbau- Kinderanhänger verkaufen Rechtslage



## Schrau-Bär (27. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

Der ein oder andere wird ihn bereits hier aus dem Forum kennen, ich hatte damals kurz nach dem Bau schon mal gepostet.  (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3196627#post3196627)

Ich bin etwas unsicher ob es ratsam ist, das Utensil zu verkaufen, da ich mir über die Rechtslage völlig im Unklaren bin.
Der Anhänger ist wie gesagt eine Eigenkonstruktion und ist mittlerweile seit vier Jahren im regelmässigen und rauhen Einsatz gewesen. 
Die Konstruktion hat sich absolut bewährt, macht einfach nur riesig Spass (sowohl dem Papa als auch dem Nachwuchs) nur könnte ich eben als Privatperson keinerlei Haftung für irgendwelche Material- oder Konstruktionsfehler übernehmen. 
Schliesslich soll ja kein Sack Kartoffeln transportiert werden.

Ist es rechtlich gültig, wenn ich mir im Kaufvertrag ausdrücklich unterschreiben lasse, dass ich keine Haftung übernehme ?

Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand aus, was die Rechtslage angeht.
Für Tipps wäre ich echt dankbar.

Gruss
Basti


----------



## svenundjenny (27. November 2010)

Keine Ahnung, aber: Geiles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (28. November 2010)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:


> Schliesslich soll ja kein Sack Kartoffeln transportiert werden.



Aber genau dass könntest Du doch im Kaufvertrag vermerken und unterschreiben lassen: Dass der Käufer von Dir darüber aufgeklärt wurde, dass der Hänger ausschließlich für den Transport von Sachen konstruiert und geeignet ist.

Ist aber auch nur eine Idee. Rechtlich habe ich auch null Ahnung.


----------



## Eike. (28. November 2010)

Könnte aber auch sein, dass so eine Klausel im Falle eines Falles vor Gericht für unwirksam erklärt werden könnte weil das Teil offensichtlich für den Transport von Personen gedacht ist oder ähnliches. Gab es da nicht mal was ähnliches bei Gebrauchtwagen die als Schrott zum Kilopreis verkauft wurden um die Gewährleistung zu umgehen?
Anwälte sind da sehr erfinderisch. Sich da auf den Rat von Laien zu verlassen ist extrem riskant.


----------



## geopard (28. November 2010)

vielleicht 3 einzelen Vertäge machen, einer für das Gelenk, einer für das Chassis und einer für das Rad und zerlegt als moderne Kunst deglariet verkaufen.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (28. November 2010)

geopard schrieb:


> vielleicht 3 einzelen Vertäge machen, einer für das Gelenk, einer für das Chassis und einer für das Rad und zerlegt als moderne Kunst deglariet verkaufen.



Hähä, bösartig kreativ, aber nicht wirklich die Lösung, die ich suche !


----------



## andy2 (28. November 2010)

ich denke eine wirkliche loesung wirst du nur finden wenn du jemanden fragst der sich mit sowas auskennt, wir haben hier im haus die fensterbruestungen zu niedrig dafuer gibt es einen schrieb in dem wir die stadt von allen regressforderungen entbinden falls deswegen mal etwas passieren sollte es scheint also schon so etwas zu geben.
aber wie gesagt frag definitiv einen anwalt und ich versichere dir selbst er wird sagen das du gegen alles klagen kannst, aber er kann dir dann wenigstens eine fachgerechte meinung geben, meine meinung dazu ist folgende packe ihn weg die chancen stehen gut das du ihn fuer die enkel nochmal brauchen koenntest


----------



## Edelziege (28. November 2010)

Ich sehe das wie Andy, aufheben.
Ich bin kein Experte und erst recht kein Jurist, aber ich vermute mal, es gibt kein Entrinnen aus der Produkthaftung, wenn der Anhänger verkauft wird. Das ist ja ein Gesetz und nicht durch eine Vertragsfloskel außer Kraft zu setzen. Und nach dem thread hier wird es Dir auch schwerfallen, vor Gericht zu behaupten, es sei ein Lastenanhänger.
Und wenn das Dein Name ist, der draufsteht, bittest Du ja förmlich darum, in die Produkthaftung genommen zu werden. Etwas, das auch viele Radhändler nicht bedenken und munter ihr Etikett auf ein Rad pappen und schwuppdiwupps Hersteller geworden sind.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## andy2 (28. November 2010)

meinen wiesmann habe ich auch eingemottet es wird der tag kommen an dem ich ihn wieder brauche und ich glaube in 15 bis 20 jahren werden die muttis vor dem kindergarten immer noch winseln wenn man damit die 4 stufen im fluge nimmt und von hinten nur ein lautes jucheee und nochmal opa kommt.


----------



## Edelziege (28. November 2010)

Genau, dann wollen bald alle Kindergartenkinder von Opa Andy abgeholt werden. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## andy2 (29. November 2010)

ich hoffe das dauert noch eine weile aber ich werde es dann geniessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (29. November 2010)

Sofern Du dann mit Deiner Arthrose überhaupt noch einen Schalthebel durchdrücken kannst, geschweige denn die Kindergartentreppe runterhüpfen...

Aber vermutlich hast Du recht.
Ich werd ihn wohl besser einmotten.
Vielleicht krieg ich ihn ja mit 'nem Stück Schweissdraht am Rollator montiert.
Höhö.

Dankeschön jedenfalls für Eure Einschätzung der Situation. Hat mit echt weitergeholfen.

Schöne Woche und fröhliches Schneetreiben !


----------



## tripletschiee (30. November 2010)

Ich hab mich gestern mal mit einem befreundeten Anwalt dazu unterhalten. Er meinte, daß das kein Problem sein sollte. Du verkaufst das von privat und schreibst, daß die Nutzung auf eigene Gefahr läuft und daß Du die Sachmängelhaftung ausschließt. Aber prüf das lieber mal selber nach!

Hast Du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung? Dann hast Du meistens damit auch das Recht deren Rechtsberatung in Anspruch zu nehmen (kostenlos). Probiers mal.

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## sigggi (7. Dezember 2010)

andy2 schrieb:


> ich hoffe das dauert noch eine weile aber ich werde es dann geniessen



Geht schneller als Du denkst. Auch ich habe meinen selbstgebauten einspurigen "Kinderanhänger" aufgehoben und später dann die Enkel damit transportiert. Nun fährt die erste Enkelgeneration sogar schon selber Fahrrad. 
Jetzt warte ich auf die nächste Enkelgeneration, dann auf die Urenkel u.w., u.s.w..
Also den Anhänger werde ich ewig brauchen.


----------



## lordpoldy (14. Januar 2011)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Der ein oder andere wird ihn bereits hier aus dem Forum kennen, ich hatte damals kurz nach dem Bau schon mal gepostet.  (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3196627#post3196627)
> 
> ...




Respekt, cooles Ding!


----------

